# Eastonmade splitter



## Camper (Mar 2, 2019)

Has anyone ever used a Easton splitter I’m going to buy a new splitter in May I like the looks of there’s but there expensive I’m wondering if there worth the extra money.


----------



## Wood Hound (Mar 2, 2019)

Hi,
I am on my 5th splitter,and this last one is the 22-28 Eastonmade-good machine...
Go on their website,look at all the vid`s...
Go to forestry shows and meet him and his family...
My splitter is kinda overkill for me,but i like the good stuff...


----------



## Camper (Mar 3, 2019)

Thanks York I cut my own wood for my outside wood furnace I cut and split 10 to 12 cords a year I’m getting older with a bad back I want something with more bells and whistles to make my wood splitting life easier. I’ve been looking st all of them I like the looks of the Easton better than all the rest.


----------



## al-k (Mar 3, 2019)

They look really nice and fast. After watching some vids of it,way to fast for me but if not in that big of a hurry. lol


----------



## Camper (Mar 3, 2019)

al-k said:


> They look really nice and fast. After watching some vids of it,way to fast for me but if not in that big of a hurry. lol


They do look fast and lots of power too.


----------



## Wood Hound (Mar 3, 2019)

I do not run my machine full bore-i take a peek at the gauge when i have a big nasty round being split and have never seen it go over 1500 psi...


----------



## Woodchuck71 (Mar 3, 2019)

Been looking at them.Looks like a quality made product.
Anyone have any long term feedback ?


----------



## Wood Hound (Mar 3, 2019)

I think the company is only about four years old,my machine is only 18 mo. old and about 30 full cords thru it...


----------



## jrider (Mar 3, 2019)

york said:


> Hi,
> I am on my 5th splitter,and this last one is the 22-28 Eastonmade-good machine...
> Go on their website,look at all the vid`s...
> Go to forestry shows and meet him and his family...
> My splitter is kinda overkill for me,but i like the good stuff...


What does the 22-28 cost?


----------



## Wood Hound (Mar 3, 2019)

I ordered mine at a Eqp. show and paid: 11,600.00 and that's with both the 4 way and 6 way knife..


----------



## Wood Hound (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## Camper (Mar 3, 2019)

york said:


>



All those videos is making it hard on me. I’m probably going to have to buy one in about 6 weeks. I don’t sell wood but I’m sure it will make it easier on my back splitting my own.


----------



## Jeff Heaton (Mar 3, 2019)

I run a 12-22 and have a 4, 6 and box wedge. No issues in 3 years. Amazing communication and experience with owner (Andrew) so I have never had a worry. Machine is built very tough and durable with quality components. Best investment I have ever made. Runs as good now as day 1. Andrew is the son of the owner of Bells so he has wisdom and knowledge of the industry. You will not be disappointed in your investment.


----------



## Camper (Mar 3, 2019)

Jeff Heaton said:


> I run a 12-22 and have a 4, 6 and box wedge. No issues in 3 years. Amazing communication and experience with owner (Andrew) so I have never had a worry. Machine is built very tough and durable with quality components. Best investment I have ever made. Runs as good now as day 1. Andrew is the son of the owner of Bells so he has wisdom and knowledge of the industry. You will not be disappointed in your investment.


Thanks Jeff from what I’ve read and what you guys have said I think there’s is the best machine out there.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Mar 4, 2019)

Jeff Heaton said:


> I run a 12-22 and have a 4, 6 and box wedge.



Which wedge do you use the most?
Can you compare wedges, and perhaps rate them 1/2/3?
If you gave up one wedge, which would you get by without?
Thanks in advance...


----------



## Wood Hound (Mar 4, 2019)

Depends on what your splitting,if all straight grain Ash,i would use the 6 way-but in my case,most of what i get is mean Maple,so i like the 4 way..


----------



## bigmoose (Mar 5, 2019)

Fellas I bought one and used it this season..... it’s a beast. I had s notty piece of red oak bend one of my knives in my six sat wedge..... they sent me a knew one....... do hesitate to buy one


----------



## Camper (Mar 5, 2019)

bigmoose said:


> Fellas I bought one and used it this season..... it’s a beast. I had s notty piece of red oak bend one of my knives in my six sat wedge..... they sent me a knew one....... do hesitate to buy one


Thanks for the feed back. What model did you buy.


----------



## c5rulz (Mar 5, 2019)

Andrew is a class act, you can't go wrong with Easton made.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2019)

Let me know if I can help out at all camper. My cell number is 613-812-3213

Thanks for all the kind words guys. It really is appreciated


----------



## lknchoppers (Mar 5, 2019)

I have a commercial splitter, with that said Easton is a great looking machine. A box wedge would be great ion the large rounds I deal with.


----------



## flatbroke (Mar 5, 2019)

IM looking to upgrade splitters, and these look pretty handy, only question is how they handle knotty Oak and Eucalyptus. I don't cut as much as I would like, as I have to work but ended up with 34 cords cut and split last year. should get a little more than that this year as I got a good jump but it. The homemade splitter I had gave up the ghost and ended up with a 35 ton tractor supply splitter. its ok but I don't like the standing room and the way the bark gets jammed in the push rails and I have bogged it down a lot. poor design. How much grunt do the Eastonmade spitters have for really bad wood?


----------



## Wood Hound (Mar 5, 2019)

Hey flatbroke,make sure you get the four way,all i use..


----------



## NSMaple1 (Mar 6, 2019)

flatbroke said:


> IM looking to upgrade splitters, and these look pretty handy, only question is how they handle knotty Oak and Eucalyptus. I don't cut as much as I would like, as I have to work but ended up with 34 cords cut and split last year. should get a little more than that this year as I got a good jump but it. The homemade splitter I had gave up the ghost and ended up with a 35 ton tractor supply splitter. its ok but I don't like the standing room and the way the bark gets jammed in the push rails and I have bogged it down a lot. poor design. How much grunt do the Eastonmade spitters have for really bad wood?



Have to be really careful using any splitter with a multi-wedge in knotty & bad wood. Not sure how bad you mean but you might have to stick to a single wedge to avoid breaking something with big grunt.


----------



## lknchoppers (Mar 6, 2019)

For knotty nasty stuff I lower my 4 way and it becomes a 2 way. that Easton Splitter looks like it will handle about anything.


----------



## flatbroke (Mar 7, 2019)

NSMaple1 said:


> Have to be really careful using any splitter with a multi-wedge in knotty & bad wood. Not sure how bad you mean but you might have to stick to a single wedge to avoid breaking something with big grunt.


 I don't use a 4 way wedge at all, only a single, but I still bogg/stall the current 35 ton splitter out at times. don't want to spend the money for the Easton if it is going to bogg too


----------



## Wood Hound (Mar 7, 2019)

Eastonmade, do not use a wedge-they use a knife-with all the junk i have put thru this machine,i have never been able to stop it...


----------



## NSMaple1 (Mar 7, 2019)

A lot to be said for wedge design, yessir...


----------



## moonboy (May 31, 2019)

I;am looking for a used eastonmade 22-28 ??


----------



## Wood Hound (May 31, 2019)

moonboy,mine is for sale...


----------



## moonboy (May 31, 2019)

york said:


> moonboy,mine is for sale...


How much for that one??


----------



## dstrick (May 31, 2019)

york said:


> moonboy,mine is for sale...


Why are you selling it so soon after 30 cord?


----------



## Wood Hound (May 31, 2019)

I am working my way,to having a processor ...
The 22-28 is a great machine,but will no longer need it..


----------



## moonboy (May 31, 2019)

york said:


> I am working my way,to having a processor ...
> The 22-28 is a great machine,but will no longer need it..[/QUOT





york said:


> I am working my way,to having a processor ...
> The 22-28 is a great machine,but will no longer need it..


Have to see how much shipping


----------



## Wood Hound (May 31, 2019)

MB,where are you??I am at south,mid state ny..


----------



## moonboy (May 31, 2019)

york said:


> MB,where are you??I am at south,mid state ny..


I live my lansing michigan.


----------



## Wood Hound (May 31, 2019)

Not that far,then..


----------



## moonboy (May 31, 2019)

york said:


> Not that far,then..


580 mile for me jest got a shipping rate 1.25 mile .


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (May 31, 2019)

york said:


> I ordered mine at a Eqp. show and paid: 11,600.00 and that's with both the 4 way and 6 way knife..



Just curious, why pay so much for a machine used so little?


----------



## moonboy (May 31, 2019)

york said:


> moonboy,mine is for sale...


What the price your splitter?


----------



## moonboy (May 31, 2019)

york said:


> I am working my way,to having a processor ...
> The 22-28 is a great machine,but will no longer need it..


I made a conveyor 20ft long 20 inch wide it like a hay conveyor.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Jun 1, 2019)

Easton made splitters look like they are well built well for what they are intended. I do not think a band new one would last a month here in that they would not survive the transportation. The rough roads would tear them up on delivery. I have never seen star wedge of any kind last an hour here. To think that a 22 HP engine could drive a splitter to produce more than a cord an hour is ridiculous. Farther East I would bet that they could slice right through the smaller logs with out any issues. Still would like to see a stout fast with log lifting design and less than 2,000 lb splitter offer for no more than $3500. $13 or $14K is pretty steep as I guess that is why I have had to fabricate my own for the third time Thanks.


----------



## Jhenderson (Jun 1, 2019)

[QUOTE="Ted Jenkins, post: 6903502, member: 143473"Still would like to see a stout fast with log lifting design and less than 2,000 lb splitter offer for no more than $3500. $13 or $14K is pretty steep as I guess that is why I have had to fabricate my own for the third time Thanks.[/QUOTE]


Build what you just described and I’ll give you $3500 for it.


----------



## moonboy (Jun 2, 2019)

Jhenderson said:


> [QUOTE="Ted Jenkins, post: 6903502, member: 143473"Still would like to see a stout fast with log lifting design and less than 2,000 lb splitter offer for no more than $3500. $13 or $14K is pretty steep as I guess that is why I have had to fabricate my own for the third time Thanks.




Build what you just described and I’ll give you $3500 for it.[/QUOTE]


----------



## moonboy (Jun 2, 2019)

Here are some of the prices you need.I use 3 inch angle for the sides.


----------



## Jhenderson (Jun 2, 2019)

moonboy said:


> Here are some of the prices you need.I use 3 inch angle for the sides.


Care to explain what conveyor parts have to do with building a splitter?


----------



## moonboy (Jun 2, 2019)

Jhenderson said:


> Care to explain what conveyor parts have to do with building a splitter?


Need them to put together?


----------



## Jhenderson (Jun 2, 2019)

You’re obviously not quite following the conversation.


----------



## moonboy (Jun 2, 2019)

Jhenderson said:


> You’re obviously not quite following the conversation.


I guest you want me to build the conveyor?


Jhenderson said:


> You’re obviously not quite following the conversation.


----------



## NSMaple1 (Jun 2, 2019)

moonboy said:


> I guest you want me to build the conveyor?



I think the point he was trying to make, is this is a splitter thread & not a conveyor thread.


----------



## woodchuckcanuck (Jun 2, 2019)

No complaints here. I have EastonMade's 12/22.


----------



## moonboy (Jun 2, 2019)

woodchuckcanuck said:


> No complaints here. I have EastonMade's 12/22.



Ok


----------



## muddstopper (Jun 2, 2019)

Ted Jenkins said:


> Easton made splitters look like they are well built well for what they are intended. I do not think a band new one would last a month here in that they would not survive the transportation. The rough roads would tear them up on delivery. I have never seen star wedge of any kind last an hour here. To think that a 22 HP engine could drive a splitter to produce more than a cord an hour is ridiculous. Farther East I would bet that they could slice right through the smaller logs with out any issues. Still would like to see a stout fast with log lifting design and less than 2,000 lb splitter offer for no more than $3500. $13 or $14K is pretty steep as I guess that is why I have had to fabricate my own for the third time Thanks.


 Ted, I can build you any kind of splitter you can think of. With as much power and speed that it would make the giant redwoods weep from fear just seeing it drive thru the Giant redwood forests. The question is, who would pay for it. You go looking for a $3500 splitter, and that is what you will find. If a person wants a splitter he can pull 90mph up a logging road and it not shake itself apart, then that is what they should be building or paying for. You mentioned fabricating your own splitter for the third time, maybe if you spent a little more than $3500 you wouldnt be needing to fabricate a third machine. Splitting wood is about as simple a hydraulic design as there is. I know many a farmboy that has managed to cobble something together to split wood and their machines last for years. Not saying a little educated engineering couldnt make the machine stronger, faster and more efficient. I suspect that most of those old farmboy machines last as long as they do is because they overbuild using whatever scrapmetal and parts they can find. A factory machine is built just strong and fast enough to get the job done. Overbuilding just cost more money. Money is the part that usually sells the machine to the public. People are cheap and they look for the cheapest price they can pay to do the job. Price is what sales and most dont think about how long the machine will last. Most consumers wont be towing their splitter over rough logging road. Most bring the wood home to be split in their back yards. Those that know their splitters will be towed into and out of rough places usually have enough sense to take a little care and thought before going. They will not be the ones buying splitters with wheelbarrow size wheels and tires.


----------



## cantoo (Jun 2, 2019)

I meant to post this last night but somehow it never got posted, hopefully it works now.

Tom, For the money that you say you get for a cord of wood you could buy and throw away an Eastonmade splitter every week. Could you let me know where your scrap pile is? And I as well as a lot of other people here would like to see some pictures of your splitters. I've built several myself and $3500 doesn't go very far. I've got a lot more than $3500 invested in this one of course that is Canadian and is far less superior than your dollars. The auto cycle and the other 2 spool valve were over $1000


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 3, 2019)

The "x cords an hr" on any machine is quite hypothetical.

They are figuring max capacity and enough manpower available to where the machine is never idle.

The processor I have I think claims 2+ cords/hr, and that was with an almost 8 second cycle time (SLOW!)
I redid some of the hydraulics and got it to a 4.5 second cycle.

Even then, the best I've ever done was a cord an hour.


For $12k on just a splitter, an 8 second cycle is far too slow. It should be at least 1/2 that.

Now I know 4 seconds sounds fast, but it's not really. The kinetic machines are what, 1-2 second cycle?


----------



## KiwiBro (Jun 3, 2019)

I'd take a slow-cycling hydraulic, if the volume of firewood per labour hour is high enough. Cycle speed is just one part of the overall picture and by no means the most important in many situiations.


----------



## sb47 (Jun 3, 2019)

I would add that not all wood splits the same. If it's strait grained or forks and knots to stump wood or stringy wood or even different parts of the same tree split different. You need speed to get through strait grained wood and power to get through stringy or knotted wood. I split everything I can get so I need speed and power, but safety is most important. I'm sure most of us that have split wood for a long time have had those pieces that seem to explode when they come apart. Mud is correct, it's all about the money and how well built you want it to be and how much man power you throw at it. You still have to feed the splitter and do something with the splits.


----------



## moonboy (Jun 3, 2019)

york said:


> moonboy,mine is for sale...


The shipping is 454$


----------



## muddstopper (Jun 3, 2019)

sb47 said:


> I would add that not all wood splits the same. If it's strait grained or forks and knots to stump wood or stringy wood or even different parts of the same tree split different. You need speed to get through strait grained wood and power to get through stringy or knotted wood. I split everything I can get so I need speed and power, but safety is most important. I'm sure most of us that have split wood for a long time have had those pieces that seem to explode when they come apart. Mud is correct, it's all about the money and how well built you want it to be and how much man power you throw at it. You still have to feed the splitter and do something with the splits.


Its more than power and speed. It is also about reliability. It doesnt matter if the splitter can split 1 cord or 10 cords an hour if it runs for one hour and you have to work on it for two. The whole point of using equipment is to reduce man hrs to produce the wood. I have split a full cord in 15mins with my current splitter.. I had 5 people keeping the machine fed and the wood stacked. that might seem fast, but its still 1hr 15min of man hours. A machine that will produce a cord with one man in one hr might sound slow, but its still faster than a machine that needs five people to keep it fed. The question would be if you use 5 people on that machine, would it still produce a cord per manhr. If it doesnt, then you havent accomplished anything. 

When I was designing my wood processor, theory on paper said 30cord per hr. Cyl size, saw design, hyd flow and engine hp says this should be true, but only if every stick of wood split is 30in dia and bucked 32in lenghts, and nothing breaks. That also doesnt include prestageing the wood and getting it loaded on the processor, all involves manhrs and machinery. We all know that every tree isnt going to fit those specs and when they dont, you can expect a slow down in production. Every now and then, I also would have to stop and pee. I tire out a lot quicker than I used to also. Speed also has is own set of hazards. That cyl slamming in and out every few seconds is a perfect opportunity for the operator to make a mistake they cant overcome. Would you even want anybody around a splitting wedge with a super fast cycle. Cutting off hands and arms, or getting hit in the side of the head by flying splits, a lot to think about and a lot that can go wrong. Anybody that denies it could happen to them has never answered their cell phone while driving their car, or shut the front door on somebodies fingers, or slipped on wet grass in their front yard. Heck, I broke the tip off a new fishing pole walking out the front door to put it in the boat by shutting the house door on it. Humans have mental lapses, we get to comfortable with what we are doing and make mistakes.


----------



## moonboy (Jun 3, 2019)

muddstopper said:


> Its more than power and speed. It is also about reliability. It doesnt matter if the splitter can split 1 cord or 10 cords an hour if it runs for one hour and you have to work on it for two. The whole point of using equipment is to reduce man hrs to produce the wood. I have split a full cord in 15mins with my current splitter.. I had 5 people keeping the machine fed and the wood stacked. that might seem fast, but its still 1hr 15min of man hours. A machine that will produce a cord with one man in one hr might sound slow, but its still faster than a machine that needs five people to keep it fed. The question would be if you use 5 people on that machine, would it still produce a cord per manhr. If it doesnt, then you havent accomplished anything.
> 
> When I was designing my wood processor, theory on paper said 30cord per hr. Cyl size, saw design, hyd flow and engine hp says this should be true, but only if every stick of wood split is 30in dia and bucked 32in lenghts, and nothing breaks. That also doesnt include prestageing the wood and getting it loaded on the processor, all involves manhrs and machinery. We all know that every tree isnt going to fit those specs and when they dont, you can expect a slow down in production. Every now and then, I also would have to stop and pee. I tire out a lot quicker than I used to also. Speed also has is own set of hazards. That cyl slamming in and out every few seconds is a perfect opportunity for the operator to make a mistake they cant overcome. Would you even want anybody around a splitting wedge with a super fast cycle. Cutting off hands and arms, or getting hit in the side of the head by flying splits, a lot to think about and a lot that can go wrong. Anybody that denies it could happen to them has never answered their cell phone while driving their car, or shut the front door on somebodies fingers, or slipped on wet grass in their front yard. Heck, I broke the tip off a new fishing pole walking out the front door to put it in the boat by shutting the house door on it. Humans have mental lapses, we get to comfortable with what we are doing and make mistakes.


what about fatiugue on the splitter on you and other?


----------



## muddstopper (Jun 3, 2019)

moonboy said:


> what about fatiugue on the splitter on you and other?


I said I had to stop and pee every once in a while.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Jun 3, 2019)

I have way more then $3500 in just materials to have mine built. If you want speed and power, it's going to cost you. Plain and simple. A lot of people don't understand that, and think the faster, commercial splitters at too expensive and cost too much. You can speed one up, but then you typically lose the tonnage. Mine is around the 7-8 second mark and it's plenty fast for me. Usually have another helping, and if you're not at the controls, you're running your ass off to keep it fed and the table clear. I've had 2 people clearing and had to slow down so they could keep up, with the 6 way on it. Volume per hour is so vague. I could do many cord an hour if I left the splits large, so any claims of cord per hour is merely a selling point, but has no meaning to it. Only one I'd trust would be a box wedge, so all pieces where the same size, and even then, are you splitting 15" long pieces, or 20" long pieces?


----------



## sb47 (Jun 3, 2019)

muddstopper said:


> Its more than power and speed. It is also about reliability. It doesnt matter if the splitter can split 1 cord or 10 cords an hour if it runs for one hour and you have to work on it for two. The whole point of using equipment is to reduce man hrs to produce the wood. I have split a full cord in 15mins with my current splitter.. I had 5 people keeping the machine fed and the wood stacked. that might seem fast, but its still 1hr 15min of man hours. A machine that will produce a cord with one man in one hr might sound slow, but its still faster than a machine that needs five people to keep it fed. The question would be if you use 5 people on that machine, would it still produce a cord per manhr. If it doesnt, then you havent accomplished anything.
> 
> When I was designing my wood processor, theory on paper said 30cord per hr. Cyl size, saw design, hyd flow and engine hp says this should be true, but only if every stick of wood split is 30in dia and bucked 32in lenghts, and nothing breaks. That also doesnt include prestageing the wood and getting it loaded on the processor, all involves manhrs and machinery. We all know that every tree isnt going to fit those specs and when they dont, you can expect a slow down in production. Every now and then, I also would have to stop and pee. I tire out a lot quicker than I used to also. Speed also has is own set of hazards. That cyl slamming in and out every few seconds is a perfect opportunity for the operator to make a mistake they cant overcome. Would you even want anybody around a splitting wedge with a super fast cycle. Cutting off hands and arms, or getting hit in the side of the head by flying splits, a lot to think about and a lot that can go wrong. Anybody that denies it could happen to them has never answered their cell phone while driving their car, or shut the front door on somebodies fingers, or slipped on wet grass in their front yard. Heck, I broke the tip off a new fishing pole walking out the front door to put it in the boat by shutting the house door on it. Humans have mental lapses, we get to comfortable with what we are doing and make mistakes.




My point was safety and if you throw enough money at something, you could make a splitter that would work well, be safe and last.


----------



## muddstopper (Jun 3, 2019)

GM_Grimmy said:


> I have way more then $3500 in just materials to have mine built. If you want speed and power, it's going to cost you. Plain and simple. A lot of people don't understand that, and think the faster, commercial splitters at too expensive and cost too much. You can speed one up, but then you typically lose the tonnage. Mine is around the 7-8 second mark and it's plenty fast for me. Usually have another helping, and if you're not at the controls, you're running your ass off to keep it fed and the table clear. I've had 2 people clearing and had to slow down so they could keep up, with the 6 way on it. Volume per hour is so vague. I could do many cord an hour if I left the splits large, so any claims of cord per hour is merely a selling point, but has no meaning to it. Only one I'd trust would be a box wedge, so all pieces where the same size, and even then, are you splitting 15" long pieces, or 20" long pieces?


I can build a pretty good splitter for $3500, but I'm a scrounger and would be searching the scrap yards for parts. For personal use, this works out pretty well, but I dont think I would even consider scroungeing parts for a machine I intend to sale. For all new parts, $3500 doesnt go very far. Everybody wants speed and power,, full steam ahead. I think it is more for bragging rights than it is for production. The point is, if you are waiting on your machine you are wasting time and money. If your machine is so fast you are waiting on your helpers, then you are still wasting time and money. Of course, I would rather have a fast machine and wait on the help than to have a slow machine driving me crazy waiting on the machine. Dont know if there will ever be a machine that is "just right" for everyone


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Jun 3, 2019)

muddstopper said:


> I can build a pretty good splitter for $3500, but I'm a scrounger and would be searching the scrap yards for parts. For personal use, this works out pretty well, but I dont think I would even consider scroungeing parts for a machine I intend to sale. For all new parts, $3500 doesnt go very far. Everybody wants speed and power,, full steam ahead. I think it is more for bragging rights than it is for production. The point is, if you are waiting on your machine you are wasting time and money. If your machine is so fast you are waiting on your helpers, then you are still wasting time and money. Of course, I would rather have a fast machine and wait on the help than to have a slow machine driving me crazy waiting on the machine. Dont know if there will ever be a machine that is "just right" for everyone


I didn't have time to scrounge for parts. I needed it done so I could use it.


----------



## kevinlar (Jun 3, 2019)

I have a 12-22 with box wedge, 4 way, 6 way wedge. Andrew is a awesome guy and he comes from a background of wood processing fabricators! Top Notch. If you want to process wood in a hurry not to mention having a Honda Engine on it. Highly recommended


----------



## Jhenderson (Jun 3, 2019)

GM_Grimmy said:


> I have way more then $3500 in just materials to have mine built. If you want speed and power, it's going to cost you. Plain and simple. A lot of people don't understand that, and think the faster, commercial splitters at too expensive and cost too much. You can speed one up, but then you typically lose the tonnage. Mine is around the 7-8 second mark and it's plenty fast for me. Usually have another helping, and if you're not at the controls, you're running your ass off to keep it fed and the table clear. I've had 2 people clearing and had to slow down so they could keep up, with the 6 way on it. Volume per hour is so vague. I could do many cord an hour if I left the splits large, so any claims of cord per hour is merely a selling point, but has no meaning to it. Only one I'd trust would be a box wedge, so all pieces where the same size, and even then, are you splitting 15" long pieces, or 20" long pieces?




I agree 100%. My reference is the N.E. Loggers Expo. I’ve watched all the demos. Processors and splitters. The first question I inevitably ask is who is going to buy that wood you just threw on the truck or pile? Pieces so big a good woman couldn’t load them in the stove. The reply is, we’re just showing you how fast the machine is. It ain’t fast if I can’t sell the product your making. The box wedge has changed that and Eastonmade has, in my opinion, the best box wedge, hands down. If I was selling cut and split wood they’d be the outfit I’d be looking to. Very impressive overall.


----------



## muddstopper (Jun 4, 2019)

GM_Grimmy said:


> I didn't have time to scrounge for parts. I needed it done so I could use it.


I dont know your situation or how much wood you split, but I dont sell wood and only try to process 4 or 5 cords a year and I might take all summer getting that done. Being retired, I have more time than money, I dont get in a hurry anymore. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## moonboy (Jun 5, 2019)

muddstopper said:


> I dont know your situation or how much wood you split, but I dont sell wood and only try to process 4 or 5 cords a year and I might take all summer getting that done. Being retired, I have more time than money, I dont get in a hurry anymore. Different strokes for different folks.


The song, I russ and russ can not getting any done


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Jun 5, 2019)

muddstopper said:


> I dont know your situation or how much wood you split, but I dont sell wood and only try to process 4 or 5 cords a year and I might take all summer getting that done. Being retired, I have more time than money, I dont get in a hurry anymore. Different strokes for different folks.


I do 10-12 cord for myself, and I do my Dad's as well. I use wood for primary heat in winter. My builder didn't have a lot of time to scrounge for parts. I do anywhere from 1 to 1.5 cord a day, cut, split, hauled, and in the basement, depending on what type of wood it is.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Jun 5, 2019)

muddstopper said:


> I dont know your situation or how much wood you split, but I dont sell wood and only try to process 4 or 5 cords a year and I might take all summer getting that done. Being retired, I have more time than money, I dont get in a hurry anymore. Different strokes for different folks.


Agree with you, retired, working by myself, my 22 ton Speedco (14 sec.) is fast enough for me. I feed an OWB for heat and hot water and burn about 20-25 face cord per year (7-10 cords for those who do not like face cord). Just purchased it 5 years ago, before that splitting maul got it done. Speed costs in making machines, boats, cars and just about anything mechanical go faster. I am getting old and slow, so speed is no longer needed.


----------



## muddstopper (Jun 5, 2019)

Duce said:


> Agree with you, retired, working by myself, my 22 ton Speedco (14 sec.) is fast enough for me. I feed an OWB for heat and hot water and burn about 20-25 face cord per year (7-10 cords for those who do not like face cord). Just purchased it 5 years ago, before that splitting maul got it done. Speed costs in making machines, boats, cars and just about anything mechanical go faster. I am getting old and slow, so speed is no longer needed.


I usually scrounge my wood by myself, sometimes I cut it down and a lot of times its already down and equipment is on site to load the logs. Once the logs are home, I will take my time bucking, usually after working on a chainsaw and testing it out. I'll take the time to get everything sort of staged before dragging out the splitter. When it comes time to split, I make sure I have plenty of free help, sons and grandson, and try to split everything in one session. Stacking I piddle with until its all done. I use the tractor and fel to scoop the wood in the bucket and carry it inside the shed and stack out of the bucket. My grandson and his girlfriend stacked most of my wood last year. They can unload a bucket onto the stack faster than I can climb off the tractor and walk around to the front. I scrounged about a cord of boxelder the other day and have about a cord left from last year bucked and ready to split. Fishing is more important this time of year.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Jun 6, 2019)

woodchuckcanuck said:


> No complaints here. I have EastonMade's 12/22.





Nice machine. You might want more up to split those rounds more efficiently. JK, I have seen a video with that machine splitting massive rounds. The trouble with the really large rounds is reloading the round.


----------



## moonboy (Jun 6, 2019)

moonboy said:


> The shipping is 454$





york said:


> moonboy,mine is for sale...


Awdrew Has one that he got to replace the I beam 12500$


----------



## woodchuckcanuck (Jun 7, 2019)

VirginiaIron said:


> ... You might want more up to split those rounds more efficiently. JK...



You know, that's a couple times now fellows have said I'm not efficient with my splitting. I'm open to construction criticism on improving that. 

Cracked open some maple the other day with the EastonMade.

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1439415597


----------



## VirginiaIron (Jun 8, 2019)

Camper said:


> All those videos is making it hard on me. I’m probably going to have to buy one in about 6 weeks. I don’t sell wood but I’m sure it will make it easier on my back splitting my own.


Those are nice machines. I watched many videos when i was planning my design. There were only a few videos of EM units at that time. For me, just the log lift alone has been a valuable addition (to any design) and has significantly reduced my stressors during the splitting process.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Jun 8, 2019)

cantoo said:


> I meant to post this last night but somehow it never got posted, hopefully it works now.
> View attachment 739226
> View attachment 739226



Hey Cantoo..., Do you have a video?


----------



## rancher2 (Jun 8, 2019)

VirginiaIron said:


> Those are nice machines. I watched many videos when i was planning my design. There were only a few videos of EM units at that time. For me, just the log lift alone has been a valuable addition (to any design) and has significantly reduced my stressors during the splitting process.



Years ago I put a crane lift off a tire service truck on my homemade splitter and that helped a bunch. Then I put a new splitter together and built it with a log lift that would pickup a big round wasn't to long and the guys that helped me make my firewood parked the one with the crane and would only use the one with the log lift. The one with the crane got sold a couple years later.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Jun 8, 2019)

This is my machine. I am getting ready to mod a unit to incorpoare a box-type wedge and a lift.


----------



## cantoo (Jun 10, 2019)

Sorry Virginialron, no videos of my machine yet. I keep meaning to get my wife to take some but never get around to it. That splitter and one of my conveyors are at a buddies place right now so maybe I will finally get some video this weekend.


----------



## cantoo (Jun 10, 2019)

woodchuckcanuck said:


> You know, that's a couple times now fellows have said I'm not efficient with my splitting. I'm open to construction criticism on improving that.
> 
> Cracked open some maple the other day with the EastonMade.
> 
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1439415597


 Hey Jim I think JK means joke.
But now that you asked. On the maple video I noticed that you move your 4 way up and down a lot. If you look at the pic above this post of my orange splitter you will see that I'm about to do the 2nd pass on those rounds. The 1st pass is under the wedge wings and will be pushed down the chute and onto the conveyor with the next splits. That 1st round was about a 16" round to start with, the 2nd round is 12" high. The splits will all end being just under 6" when done. ( the top round is about 7" and will just be split in half) When you do it you move your 4 way and split that 16" round into 4 pieces and then you split those 4 pieces again, this gives you a bunch of small pieces ( splitter trash). If you look at my splits ( yes it's straight grain ash but same idea with knarly stuff) you will see that there is very little splitter trash going to be made. In fact I will end up with 8 splits that are about 6" triangles, 2 rectangles that are 6x8" and 2 pieces of 7" half rounds and no trash. I never move my 4 way wings above 6" off the beam or I would have to pull those bottoms back lower the wings and split them again. It's difficult to explain by typing but I hope you can understand what I mean if you look at the picture. I also have about 24" of wedge above my wings so that's cheating abit too. Yeah, now that you have that fast splitter you need a conveyor. It's a slippery slope this firewood business. The last 2 pictures are 32" long splits, if you look at the end of the conveyor you can see how little splitter trash I have. Again it's mostly nice straight ash so not a real comparison to your maple. For scale that is a 16" long split under my 4 way wings and 32" long rounds strapped to the front for weight.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Jun 11, 2019)

Very much agree with Cantoo, leaving the four-way wing low for splits. I would raise it to pull large lower pieces back to re-split, but lower the wing again before splitting the upper, larger portions of the round.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Jun 11, 2019)

"JK" to my knowledge means just kidding and is also what i meant to say regarding my failed humor exclaiming you needed more horsepower. Now that i have responded, it should have been more "HP" horse power, but for some reason the sight would not let me edit my post shortly after posting it. Im sorry if my mistake caused any second thoughts on your process. Please accept my apology.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jun 11, 2019)

Sandhill Crane said:


> Very much agree with Cantoo, leaving the four-way wing low for splits. I would raise it to pull large lower pieces back to re-split, but lower the wing again before splitting the upper, larger portions of the round.


I'll just leave this here:


Tim's got an auto return on them now. He's oh so close to my completely automated splitting ideas where one person just keeps it fed and clears the outfeed while it auto-cycles, not standing at the controls pulling levers.


----------



## cantoo (Jun 11, 2019)

KiwiBro, I like that splitter but I also need to be able to split 32" long wood and a box splitter just doesn't work good pushing a 32" long piece. I also don't like the amount of splitter trash a box wedge makes. I sell some 16" splits and I like to sell nice clean consistent wood. When I split I throw the knarly stuff off to the side and burn it in my owb or my firepit.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jun 11, 2019)

Hi ya cantoo. Talking trash (ha) my suspersplit produces next to zero but doesn't do the production these sorts of splitters can. So for a while now my biggest concern has been if the extra volume more than makes up for the trash a box/closed wedge design produces. I think they are right on the cusp of that equation and much of my frustration has been the box wedge could well and truly produce more than enough extra to justify the trash, if only someone took the next logical step and automated the cycling so the same labour units each day produce far more merchantable firewood even given the high volumes of trash wood. The box wedge is absolutely key to this but nobody has automated it, but I'm confident that is coming.

I don't think there's a single splitter out there that would or should ever try to, fit everyone's needs. 32" would sure pile the firewood up quick, but down here12-14" is about the norm. Horses for courses.

The other thing apart from trash, is still having to manually handle/roll or noodle big rounds that are too wide for the box wedge.

But, as a sole-operator here, I have, for about two years, been dreaming of the day a manufacture puts the pieces of the box wedge puzzle together so a sole operator can be cutting rounds or clearing the piles of firewood while the machine splits automatically. I may have scribbled down some very vague ideas in a PM to Sandhill probably over a year ago now. I don't think such machines are too far away now. It will be a significant shift in productivity and also keep the safety police happy.

if I ever won the lottery and could afford the fabrication and time, Id make what's in my head. It'll be a tractor FEL-mounted magazine style splitter feeding an automated box wedge. Gravity in and out-feed. The operator is just concerned with cutting rounds to load into magazines ready to be positioned above the splitting chamber.


----------



## muddstopper (Jun 11, 2019)

Personally, I think a continuous cycling splitter would come at a hugh risk to anybody operating it. The hydraulics of such a design isnt that complicated. I would question the continuous cycle if a difficult round is encountered that didnt want to split. Something would have to give, probably use a pressure switch to cut off the cycle to stop the cyl before something breaks. I have seen videos of a revolving loading tray where you place each round and it is loaded into the splitting chamber as the tray rotates. That would keep the operator away from the pinch point of the splitting cyl. The biggest problem I see is size of rounds. No two rounds will ever be the same size. Does the splitter need to split 2 ways, 4 ways, 12 ways. One can design a splitter with size sensing, already seen that done too. At some point one has to justify the final results with the final cost. That is the hard part.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jun 11, 2019)

Circuit breaker/relief valve absolutely crucial. Box wedge doesn't care about round size. If the round can't fit in the magazine, it's too big for the box wedge and needs to be noodled or put aside so can manually rotate it (tongs above splitting chamber) to nibble it down to size. No high tech/costs sensors. 

Someone will make such a beast, and soon. Then we will all say "why didn't someone think of that before". Or we'll say " Like heck I'm paying that price for a splitter, I'll build my own". 

Same as it ever was.


----------



## NSMaple1 (Jun 12, 2019)

I'm not sure I would want something that cycled continuously.

Aside from a safety factor, and even if there was relief designed in so it would stop before it could break itself, it would surely jamb itself semi-regularly when a round or split gets or drops in the wrong way. Unjambing stuff off a wedge can be quite frustrating and time consuming. 

I think the Eastonmade cycle is a pretty decent setup. It only takes one quick touch of a lever to start it thru the cycle - just after you quickly double check that things settled in place for it. You could maybe add remote controls to control it & start the cycle with a remote button somewhere close at hand - so you wouldn't be restricted to standing next to the levers?


----------



## muddstopper (Jun 12, 2019)

I guess I am just gun shy when it comes to full automation. I worked with it for 40 years. The goal with developing equipment has always been bigger, better, faster. Then you see someone with there foot pinched in a hyd clamp, Or someone fiddling with a electric switch and getting their fingers cut off, and one dummy actually get his ear cut off because they put their head where it didnt belong. Then there are all the "accidents" I didnt actually see, but read about on the safety reports. It can and does happen. Something about pushing a lever to operate a function, instead of relying on relays and switches, just seems safer to me. Then you have the whole maintenance issue, there is a reason someone would place their foot, hand and head in a deadly pinch point. Of course, it is possible to lay a log on a conveyor, hit a switch and watch it come out the other end in even size splits and even bundled and wrapped in plastic and packed on a pallet. I can envision this happening, but dont think I can afford it.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Jun 12, 2019)

I think Easton made splitters are probably well made, but have only seen one really in action. It seemed quite slow to what I am used too. That does not mean that it is slow. It appears to be a purpose built piece of equipment for a certain need. Here where I operate any multi blade wedge will not work. The knots are as big as some logs. To overcome that problem the splitter would need to be massive. The equipment here needs to be lite with suspension to travel over very rough roads. As Mudd pointed out too much automation will probably result in an serious error. To suggest that some of their models are worth more than $10,000 with resale value holding at 20% a year in depreciation seems fictitious. A six month old splitter would be lucky to bring in 40% of purchased price. I company that I worked with awhile back had a custom guillotine with two 6'' rams for $25,000 including a nice diesel motor. It still struggled to penetrate larger eucalyptus rounds. So I am hoping to fabricate a specific custom splitter for my needs to be well under $3,500. Yes will take pictures. It will not happen for a few months though. Thanks


----------



## NSMaple1 (Jun 13, 2019)

Used splitters here seem to go for almost as much as new ones.


----------



## muddstopper (Jun 13, 2019)

Good used splitters around here are pretty high also, when compared to the price of a new similar machine. It seems TSC and Lowes sell out every fall. As the winter gets colder, the splitter sales get bigger. I suspect it is all the new folks moving in and thinking they will heat with wood. They go out and buy all the equipment and then find out just how much work is involved. Come spring, they are all trying to sale their almost new splitter and next winter they buy their wood. Now all those folks moving here are not young folks, most have retired from somewhere and a lot just dont have the health to cut and process wood. I dont sell wood for that very reason, I am not phyically able to actually work at processing firewood. I dont plan on selling my splitter anytime soon. I spend my time trying to figure out how to make the processing of my wood easier. I work in spurts, I gather wood when its easily accessable, I buck it into rounds 30 mins at a time, some today, some tomorrow and wait on help to split and stack. 

I plan on starting work on my new house in the next few months. I got a offer on my current house yesterday and we are saleing my deceased MIL house. My new house will have as much as possible to make it energy efficient so I hope to reduce the amount of wood I use each year. Once in the new house, I might consider buying my wood and then I might sell my splitter.


----------



## cantoo (Jun 13, 2019)

I bought another Smyth vertical at the Amish sale last weekend, unloaded it off the trailer and dropped it at the end of my driveway. Not sure how many splitters I have laying around right now but it's at least 7 or 8. I gotta get some advertised for sale soon. Bought some roofing steel too.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Jun 13, 2019)

To heck with firewood. I just want to go to these sales/auctions with Cantoo... I'd have to get a trailer first though, to bring stuff home. 
My Top Kick 5500 truck is DOT registered 'intrastate' so I don't think I can drive out of MI with it.


----------



## cantoo (Jun 14, 2019)

Sandhill, lots of auctions over your way too. I used to buy stuff from Repocast for awhile. @ really good sales tomorrow but it's my annual bike ride with buddies and inlaws so I better go there instead. Supposed to rain most of the day too. I'm sure there will be a few Americans at our final destination. 
http://www.dungannontractorpull.ca/


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Jun 17, 2019)

New granddaughter last Thursday and out of town this past weekend.
I'm on very light duty to nothing actually.
Minor skin cancer on my nose, and reconstructive surgery a week ago. Very sensitive to changes in blood pressure, as in can not bend over, kneel and stand up, even slowly, or exert period. But, it doesn't hurt. Itches a little now and then. 
Up till then I had been helping our other son put down a new laminate floor. Vinyl plank actually. Up and down a lot. 
Got the stitches out, but not pull starting a saw for another week at least. 
I heard it might rain through June anyway. The dock fisherman may have to put waders on soon.

In keeping with the thread... a box wedge seems the way to go if your going to run a big splitter and big wood. Otherwise re-handling big splits to re-split is a pain. The other option is a flat work area as shown in Cantoo's post, or my avatar, which is a very basic machine. Once a huge split gets past a four or six-way wedge it is time consuming, if not physically difficult because of its size and weight, or there is simply to much equipment obstructing a smooth flow back to the splitter beam. If it is boiler wood, no problem.

In short, I modified my TW-6 for better flow of re-splits, which was an improvement. 
I was not aware of Eastonmade splitters when I bought the TW-6. 
If I had been I probably wood have of made a different choice than I did because of their box wedge option. 
I sold the TW-6 and took a hit. 
That might not have happened either if I started with Eastonmade.


----------



## cantoo (Jun 18, 2019)

Sandhill, my wife and I laid 400 square feet of clik vinyl plank on Friday night after work. Painted the walls and ceiling of a house too. I will never install laminate flooring even again, the stuff is junk.


----------



## moonboy (Jun 24, 2019)

moonboy said:


> I made a conveyor 20ft long 20 inch wide it like a hay conveyor.


Let me no if you want to sale it?


----------



## cantoo (Jun 24, 2019)

You Okay gunny?


----------



## moonboy (Jun 25, 2019)

cantoo said:


> You Okay gunny?


I was askng york if he wanted to sale his splitter? Did not go there.Ha


----------



## Wood Hound (Jun 25, 2019)

MB,yes it still for sale...


----------



## moonboy (Jun 25, 2019)

york said:


> MB,yes it still for sale...


How much do you want for the splitter?


----------



## Wood Hound (Jun 27, 2019)

6500.00 cash or bank check.


----------



## moonboy (Jul 1, 2019)

Have a splitter to splitte this


----------



## panolo (Jul 2, 2019)

Looks like a straight grained base. That won't split hard. Just have weird size splits.


----------



## moonboy (Jul 2, 2019)

I get these from landscpaper


----------



## cantoo (Jul 2, 2019)

Moonboy, you are going the wrong way with those pieces. https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/667927165/large-custom-epoxy-resin-coffee-table


----------



## moonboy (Jul 7, 2019)

What the right way?


----------



## VirginiaIron (Jul 7, 2019)

moonboy said:


> What the right way?


I reckon the poster means that you should be selling slices of the round as coffee tables etcetera, etcetera...


----------



## cantoo (Jul 7, 2019)

Yup moonboy, those pieces can sell for crazy money. I have a sawmill and hate cutting nice logs into firewood but I need some heat too.


----------



## moonboy (Jul 8, 2019)

Ok I 'll try that


----------



## moonboy (Jul 10, 2019)

york said:


>



Is this your splitter York?


----------



## Wood Hound (Jul 10, 2019)

like it,yes.


----------



## moonboy (Jul 11, 2019)

Ya that a nice machine.I like to buy it?My cell phone 517-242-9514 name Dave


----------



## moonboy (Jul 13, 2019)

york said:


> like it,yes.


Jest got a smi load of wood tod


york said:


> like it,yes.


Looking at a ruggedmade splitter


----------



## william mrazik (Jul 13, 2019)

york said:


> Hi,
> I am on my 5th splitter,and this last one is the 22-28 Eastonmade-good machine...
> Go on their website,look at all the vid`s...
> Go to forestry shows and meet him and his family...
> My splitter is kinda overkill for me,but i like the good stuff...


Hi


----------



## VirginiaIron (Jul 14, 2019)

william mrazik said:


> Hi


If you dont post a picher- they say it never happened,


----------



## Wood Hound (Jul 14, 2019)

When i get around to it,i will....
I have the feeling MB is not serious,so i take my time..


----------



## moonboy (Jul 14, 2019)

york said:


> When i get around to it,i will....
> I have the feeling MB is not serious,so i take my time..


Ok let me no thanks


----------



## moonboy (Jul 14, 2019)

york said:


> When i get around to it,i will....
> I have the feeling MB is not serious,so i take my time..


I like to buy your splitter don;t no phone number and address?


----------



## jrider (Jul 14, 2019)

I want to see video of customers running these machines not the manufacturer. Not a dig, just would prefer to hear/see more users take on them


----------



## cantoo (Jul 14, 2019)

jrider, Woodchuck canuck has one and has posted a few videos. Do a search on his user name and you will find his comments and videos. https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/eastonmade-wood-splitter.304029/page-19#post-6789283


----------



## jrider (Jul 15, 2019)

cantoo said:


> jrider, Woodchuck canuck has one and has posted a few videos. Do a search on his user name and you will find his comments and videos. https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/eastonmade-wood-splitter.304029/page-19#post-6789283


I’ve seen that one with the box wedge. I would love to see the 8 and 12 way in action.


----------



## moonboy (Jul 15, 2019)

york said:


> When i get around to it,i will....
> I have the feeling MB is not serious,so i take my time..


I have a shipper


----------



## moonboy (Jul 15, 2019)

VirginiaIron said:


> If you dont post a picher- they say it never happened,


Do you no how to get a hold of York?Looking to buy his splitter


----------



## Wood Hound (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## moonboy (Jul 17, 2019)

york said:


> View attachment 747719


Ok thanks I like it.Give me a call need address and phone number 517-242-9514 name is Dave


----------



## moonboy (Jul 17, 2019)

york said:


> View attachment 747719





york said:


> View attachment 747719


 You should made something like woodchuckcauck has. It like processor.Look him up. Has a video on it.


----------



## moonboy (Jul 17, 2019)

york said:


> View attachment 747719


----------



## Wood Hound (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## moonboy (Jul 17, 2019)

york said:


> View attachment 747830


----------



## moonboy (Jul 18, 2019)

Jest let me no. on your splitter?


----------



## moonboy (Jul 27, 2019)

york said:


> View attachment 747830


Have a big wood pile to split?


----------



## VirginiaIron (Jul 27, 2019)

moonboy said:


> Do you no how to get a hold of York?Looking to buy his splitter


Im not sure i follow your posts with York. Do you want to purchase the splitter in the pictures York is posting?


----------



## moonboy (Jul 28, 2019)

VirginiaIron said:


> Im not sure i follow your posts with York. Do you want to purchase the splitter in the pictures York is posting?


yes


----------



## cantoo (Jul 28, 2019)

Moonboy, I think York is waiting for your Private message. And this might help .


----------



## moonboy (Jul 29, 2019)

Ok how do I do that?


----------



## moonboy (Jul 29, 2019)

moonboy said:


> Ok how do I do that?


I send a conversation to york nothing?Is that a private message?


----------



## VirginiaIron (Jul 29, 2019)

Click on York's name or photo/ click on start a conversation/ find out cost or give them your information, etc.


----------



## moonboy (Jul 29, 2019)

VirginiaIron said:


> Click on York's name or photo/ click on start a conversation/ find out cost or give them your information, etc.View attachment 749975


I did that?


----------



## NSMaple1 (Jul 29, 2019)

Does he know you did that? Sometimes people don't know they got a message, the notifications aren't plain to see sometimes if you're not looking for one. Usually I would follow the message sending, with a post saying you sent a message. Then he could go look for it.

I guess he should know now, as long as he has come back to this thread.


----------



## moonboy (Jul 29, 2019)

I think so.I have to wait and see


----------



## moonboy (Jul 29, 2019)

moonboy said:


> I think so.I have to wait and see


Thanks


----------



## moonboy (Aug 2, 2019)

moonboy said:


> I think so.I have to wait and see


Still waiting to here from york?


----------



## VirginiaIron (Aug 4, 2019)

moonboy said:


> I did that?


I could be wrong, but from my observation, I dont believe York wants to sell his splitter. Then again, what do I know.


----------



## moonboy (Aug 4, 2019)

look that way


----------



## moonboy (Aug 10, 2019)

VirginiaIron said:


> I could be wrong, but from my observation, I dont believe York wants to sell his splitter. Then again, what do I know.


I got a hold of york now I can not find a shipper for the log splitter from 14867 to 48875


----------



## babybart (Aug 11, 2019)

Road trip!!!


----------



## moonboy (Aug 12, 2019)

It to far for me 475 miles to many hour on the road.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Aug 12, 2019)

Try Fastenal


----------



## moonboy (Aug 12, 2019)

thanks


----------



## rancher2 (Aug 12, 2019)

Put it up for bid on U-Ship. Try listing it on Yesterday's Tractor hauling schedule service ads are free. I have listed several pieces of equipment on there and had them hauled reasonable.


----------



## moonboy (Aug 12, 2019)

Okthanks


----------



## moonboy (Aug 12, 2019)

CaseyForrest said:


> Try Fastenal


They jest do small thing .


----------



## SeacoastFirewood (Mar 27, 2020)

york said:


> View attachment 747719


York - pm'd you.


----------



## SeacoastFirewood (Mar 27, 2020)

Did York's Eastonmade Splitter ever get sold?


----------



## Wood Hound (Mar 27, 2020)

SeacoastFirewood said:


> Did York's Eastonmade Splitter ever get sold?


Yes,sold it on Facebook-listed it and was sold in less than one day...


----------

